# Caption a Photo



## Garpal Gumnut (30 March 2012)

30/3/2012










> "We have connected 18,900 households to fibre broadband in the past three years, that means we will connect 3.5 million homes in the next three years. Can't you bludgers count?"




gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 April 2012)

> "I did but see her passing by, and yet I love her till I die".




gg


----------



## MrBurns (1 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> gg




I could be tempted to try the other side


----------



## Starcraftmazter (1 April 2012)

I have a more truthful one, for those that can't stand the smell of BS.









> We finally finished negotiating with those Hel$tra scumbags, too bad the previous government was stupid enough to sell them - otherwise this could have been much faster. Now we can proceed with the rollout full-speed


----------



## Glen48 (1 April 2012)

Which one are you talking about GG?

"I did but see her passing by, and yet I love her till I die"

 That was Bob Menzies taking about the Queen back in the days were men, men  and pansies were flowers.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 April 2012)

> JG : My name, is Julia, I'm from Canberra and I'm here to help.
> CN : Hahahahahahahaa




gg


----------



## Logique (1 April 2012)

Or similar.


----------



## skyQuake (1 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> 30/3/2012



.....................................................................................................


> How big is the deficit?
> About this big, give or take.
> Next question.


----------



## MrBurns (1 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> 30/3/2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kevin said the New York strippers had big ...............hands.........


----------



## nulla nulla (1 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> 30/3/2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Okay, fess up. Who faarted?


----------



## trainspotter (3 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> gg




Ohhhhh Timmy has done her makeup and hair beautifully today. I wonder if I can get the beard to do mine for the photo shoot next week !


----------



## trainspotter (3 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> 30/3/2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Honestly ??? I don't have a clue on the costs of this thing but I am sure we can introduce another tax to pay for it !


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 April 2012)

I hold Albo in high regard.

gg


----------



## trainspotter (3 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> gg





JG :- "Why is there no one else in the room?"

NC:- "So no one can hear you scream!"


----------



## bellenuit (3 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> gg



Producer: "Now focus in on the Prime Minister"
Cameraman: "I just did"


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 April 2012)

OK with the 105 I have four courses.

Soup       :  Consomme of Grass avec Merde
Starters   :  Cat Crepes
Mains      :  Doggie Burger with the Lot
Dessert    :  Strawberry Sundae from Maccas Seoul North

gg


----------



## Uncle Festivus (3 April 2012)

"I'd have to agree with Germaine Greer - I'd even go so far as to describe it as a barge ar$e alright! - it's this wide"


----------



## trainspotter (3 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> OK with the 105 I have four courses.
> 
> Soup       :  Consomme of Grass avec Merde
> Starters   :  Cat Crepes
> ...




If that red headed queen thinks she can dictate to me then I will aim missiles at Australalia


----------



## dutchie (4 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> OK with the 105 I have four courses.
> 
> Soup       :  Consomme of Grass avec Merde
> Starters   :  Cat Crepes
> ...




I want to know why the guy second from the left is not taking notes!


----------



## wayneL (4 April 2012)

To be honest, we're f***ed.


----------



## MrBurns (4 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> gg




Find whoever made up these uniforms and execute him immediately, then bring Versace to me straight away.


----------



## springhill (4 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> OK with the 105 I have four courses.
> 
> Soup       :  Consomme of Grass avec Merde
> Starters   :  Cat Crepes
> ...




Man, this chick was wild, after the dirty sanchez, the midnight cowboy and the rusty trombone she stuck her finger right where the sun don't shine, like this. Write this number down......


----------



## Glen48 (4 April 2012)

And one more thing 5/4 of people don't  understand fractions.


----------



## springhill (4 April 2012)

wayneL said:


> To be honest, we're f***ed.




OW! Sorry just got this sharp stabbing pain right in my back..... Where's Gillard? Oh Christ, she's behind me isn't she?

or

I am the Conroy-o-bot 3000 flak-diversion-model, wind-me-up-and-watch-me-go.
(Julia in background feverishly turning key)


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 April 2012)

> Supreme Leader Kim Jong Un visits the Laxettes Factory at Mangyongdae




gg


----------



## trainspotter (4 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> gg





450 cardboard cutouts behind me ...... those silly round eyes will never notice !


----------



## CanOz (6 April 2012)

Heres one for ya!

Horse to Cop...."now *you're* gonna feel what its like to be rode hard and put away wet!"


----------



## Glen48 (6 April 2012)

Cop this!!!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 April 2012)

> Size of Supreme Leader Kim Jong Un's Previously Minuscle Dick verified after visit to Viagra Factory in Huichon Ryonha




gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 April 2012)

> So if Comrade Supreme Leader Kim Jong-Un come down Water Slide without Speedos on His Big Fat Ar$e, Put the Star on His Coit




gg


----------



## Glen48 (9 April 2012)

Guard 1Whats going on here?
Guard 2:Supreme leader wants to put a rocket  up Obama to show him whose is boss.
Guard3: And if it fails to fire we all get a rocket under us.


----------



## Glen48 (9 April 2012)

Bystanders:

Who owns that Motor....

Some one from Townsville he drives Bob Katter around..

What happened to the hood....

He hit a greenie 

 That' sad will cost a bit to fix.


----------



## namrog (9 April 2012)

CanOz said:


> Heres one for ya!
> 
> Horse to Cop...."now *you're* gonna feel what its like to be rode hard and put away wet!"




Hey Mick  "I wish it was dark" .....!!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 April 2012)

> "I know it was just a ten cent piece, but we stay here until it is found"


----------



## springhill (13 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> gg




This is the record our last long range missile set.


----------



## Julia (13 April 2012)

(With apologies for diverting the thread)
Hi Springhill,  how did the dog work out?  Who runs the household?


----------



## dutchie (13 April 2012)

Julia said:


> (With apologies for diverting the thread)
> Hi Springhill,  how did the dog work out?  Who runs the household?




Whats so funny about that?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 April 2012)

> Man arrested who passed wind at N.Korea missile site leading to failure of rocket launch




gg


----------



## Julia (13 April 2012)

dutchie said:


> Whats so funny about that?



Dutchie, I apologised for diverting the thread.
There is not supposed to be anything funny.
Springhill posts very infrequently.  Seeing his name reminded me that a couple of years ago he was seeking advice about a new puppy.  I was simply asking how that dog has turned out.
I will apologise again if the diversion upset you.  I wouldn't have thought it was too much of a problem in a thread that's pretty silly anyway.


----------



## dutchie (13 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> gg




Now thats funny!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 April 2012)

Glen48 said:


> View attachment 46677
> 
> 
> Bystanders:
> ...




Glen 48,

Thank you for the kind picture, it however appears to be Rolls Royce, which common people, and very common at that drive.

My motor is a Bentley Arnage, not new and I post a similar one.







You can see immediately that the Arnage is much more couth than the Roller.

gg


----------



## McLovin (13 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> > "I did but see her passing by, and yet I love her till I die".
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Brilliant! You owe me a new keyboard.


----------



## Glen48 (13 April 2012)

My those kit cars  have come along way guess it is based  on a VW chassis.

 I can see you point and all those cane farmers would be driving genuine Rollers not genuine fakes


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 April 2012)

[video]http://media.theage.com.au/news/national-news/amexs-exclusive-titanium-black-card-3205563.html[/video]






What a centurion is and what a centurion looks like .

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 April 2012)

> May I borrow your glasses and I'll point out the barber




gg


----------



## Glen48 (14 April 2012)

Man that syphilis stings if I knew who she was I would have her shot.


----------



## Calliope (14 April 2012)

GG you have a strange facination for Supreme Leader Kim Jong-Un. I suspect he is your DoppelgÃ¤nger.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 April 2012)

Calliope said:


> GG you have a strange facination for Supreme Leader Kim Jong-Un. I suspect he is your DoppelgÃ¤nger.




Agreed he is such a muggle, and capable of firing nuclear warheads. I must confess I do not like the man, even if he is pregnant and passes too much wind causing missile to crash.

gg


----------



## MrBurns (14 April 2012)

He's about to play with a nuclear test so we can only hope they have a little more expertise than with rockets, nukes in the hands of incompetents doesn't go down too well.


----------



## Glen48 (15 April 2012)

That GG I will hang send him this way on the next rocket ...

 Man in black suit on right GG father.


----------



## MrBurns (15 April 2012)

.


----------



## Logique (15 April 2012)

This really is a very silly thread.


----------



## Calliope (15 April 2012)

*The Smiling Assassin*


----------



## Glen48 (17 April 2012)

Whats with the Mule?
He wants to see the supreme leader.
 Who Kim Jong-Un.
 No GG

Thanks ok I though it was a photo shoot for NORKOR Ferrari   logo


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 April 2012)

Oh Great Supreme Leader, I saw the missile go in to the drink.

No, no, General, it went straight up in the air.

gg


----------



## MrBurns (17 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> gg




Taxi !


----------



## Glen48 (17 April 2012)

LOL MB


Man on right:  Taxi ooono we will be here all night.... waiting.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 April 2012)

You put the haemorrhoid cream in, and you wave it all about.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 April 2012)

> Now, Julia and Greg, have both failed to count to five, and will not be coming back to the Show next year, give them a big round of applause.




gg


----------



## MrBurns (17 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> gg




Our talented team is waiting to serve you.


----------



## MrBurns (17 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> gg




Well somebody did, own up now.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 April 2012)

> As this is my last show of the " Country's Greatest Losers " , can we give these two a BIG round of applause.




gg


----------



## Logique (18 April 2012)

A stern lecture, but it's for their own good.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 April 2012)

> Bring our diggers home from Afghanistan now, not next year, not the year after.




gg


----------



## MrBurns (18 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> gg




OK you've stuffed everything up so the Masters at the local private Catholic boys college have ordered a severe buggering for you all, so who's first ?
No, not you Bob you're always first in line at these occasions.


----------



## Glen48 (18 April 2012)

Put your hand up if you known who has been telling lies.


----------



## springhill (19 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> gg




The final exodus of born and bred Australians leave for more fertile shores like Zimbabwe, Somalia and Afghanistan, ironically on the very boats the invading forces of the 'asylum seekers' arrived in.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 April 2012)

> When I was the Prez, I had the wh0res, and the Secret Service kept watch




gg


----------



## Glen48 (20 April 2012)

Monica baby where have you been  good to see you again.... what are you doing to night??????


----------



## CanOz (20 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> gg




Obama-I need a smoke,,,,


----------



## Calliope (20 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> gg





> When I was the Prez, I had the wh0res, and the Secret Service kept watch




Brilliant gg. The best yet.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (21 April 2012)

> Yes Peter, I did close the bloody bathroom door.




gg


----------



## Calliope (21 April 2012)

*Aaaah... lovely, I won't wash this hand for a week.*


----------



## Glen48 (21 April 2012)

MMMMMMM I am thinking maybe it was just hot yogurt he threw on my back...


----------



## Calliope (22 April 2012)

*He makes me tend his strawberry patch while he gets to dress up *


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 April 2012)

Good one Calliope, lol 

Watching Insiders.

These photos have more to go.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 April 2012)

Quote from the Dalai Lama.



> "When things are desperate, there is no need to pretend that everything is beautiful."




gg


----------



## MrBurns (22 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Quote from the Dalai Lama
> gg




Yes I do have a go at cleanising the unclean but this is mission impossible.


----------



## Glen48 (22 April 2012)

Move back Pete don't try to kiss me..


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 April 2012)

> The Supreme Leader Kim Jong-Un preparing for a colonoscopy by detailing his bowel movements over the previous 100 Glorious days of his ascendancy to the leadership of the Juche workers in their anti capitalist journey against the running dog lackeys in the rightest clique in the illegal regime in Seoul






> Or ... How to market laxettes to a starving people




gg


----------



## MrBurns (24 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> gg




That does it no more nude basketball.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 April 2012)

> Supreme Leader Kim Jong-Un introduces AFL to Pyongyang, but needs reminding about the Substitute System




gg


----------



## springhill (29 April 2012)

And i thought the only place you see 2 massive pieces of **** next to each other was in the toilet.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 May 2012)

> He says his father was a train driver and that he is the most important person in Australia, so I gave him the key.




gg


----------



## Ijustnewit (13 May 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> gg




Aw Clap !! " Last time they said he De-Railed something it was called New South Wales and it ended in a train wreck".


----------



## Glen48 (13 May 2012)

That looks like the dunny over there





 I knew the chicken curry was suss.


----------



## Logique (14 May 2012)

Sometimes the travellers don't appreciate the onboard menu.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (15 May 2012)

Peter says - 'I mean, what choice do you have? It's either me, the second best treasurer in the world, or the financially illiterate court jester hunchback sitting beside me!'


----------



## Uncle Festivus (15 May 2012)

Peter - 'You know, I had the weirdest dream that somebody was trying to strangle me?'
Tony - 'Yes, me too, but I had a nightmare - after I won the election you would replace me as Prime Minister'


----------



## Uncle Festivus (15 May 2012)

Tony - 'I'll have to ask you to leave - there's only room for one in _this_ closet'


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 May 2012)

> Kim Jong-Un inspects a Crapper Factory in Myongmun,and Comrade Choe Ryong Hae, second from left, reads the paperwork before his colonoscopy.




gg


----------



## Glen48 (27 May 2012)

Kim Jong-Un still has trouble sitting down after his.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 June 2012)

> The Communist Party of Korea and the Heirs of the Great Leader Kim Il Sung, Kim Jong Il and the Supreme Leader Kim Jong Un, have completed a takeover of the Where's Wally Corporation.





gg


----------



## MrBurns (17 June 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> gg




Garpal Gumnut Lawyers and Trolley Service have decided launch a class action lawsuit after they identified and gathered together everyone who was propositioned by Peter Slipper on his last taxpayer funded fact finding mission to China.


----------



## Logique (18 June 2012)

The Swans demonstrate how it will look under proposed new AFL guidelines.


----------



## Calliope (18 June 2012)

A
	

		
			
		

		
	




 Damn. After all the trouble Tim went to.


----------



## dutchie (18 June 2012)

I notice that Ho Sung-Fo is not in the photo - was he away sick?


----------



## kincella (18 June 2012)

I  know it looks like I  had a heavy night last night.... 
I know I look a bit hungover....
or having a really bad hair day....
but  me and teddy  had a fight......
he came off 2nd best


----------



## kincella (18 June 2012)

they said I needed to do something, get some sympathy..but this was going a bit far


----------



## Calliope (19 June 2012)

*What's My Naughty Girl Been Doing?*


----------



## Calliope (19 June 2012)

*Sieg Heil!*


----------



## StumpyPhantom (19 June 2012)

Calliope said:


> View attachment 47502
> 
> 
> *What's My Naughty Girl Been Doing?*




You think your TURD was a big one...!!!


----------



## kincella (20 June 2012)

have you ever seen anything as ugly as me!
ugly is, as ugly as it can get

how do you like it


ps...
gillard to obama,
this is a true bogan, feral expression...
 from the NO 1 aussie  bogan.....

moving on...
keeping it REAL


----------



## Calliope (25 September 2012)

And They Wonder Why I prefer Women!


----------



## Knobby22 (25 September 2012)

lol

I can see Vegemite on his face!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 December 2012)

> Kim Jong Un unleashes a small toy, self modelled, on the world




gg


----------



## skc (16 December 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> View attachment 49999
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Where GG has been for the last 6 months.


----------



## Sdajii (17 December 2012)

skc said:


> Where GG has been for the last 6 months.




I've been wondering the same thing since I was in Townsville last month. I drove into Townsville which reminded me of him, and then it struck me he'd been absent for quite a while.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 December 2012)

> She is the one, number 22, who cut my hair when I was pissed.




gg


----------



## MrBurns (17 December 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> View attachment 50006
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here's the deal you get one wife for $2,500 USD if she runs away in the first 12 months you get another for free.


----------



## skc (17 December 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> View attachment 50006
> 
> 
> gg




You, the guy in the back row. You shall magically impregnate me tonight.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 December 2012)

> The Beginning of the Mutant Marathon in the North Korean Great Leader Olympics




gg


----------



## MrBurns (19 December 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> View attachment 50034
> 
> gg




Julia Gillards vision of the Labor front bench if they win the election.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (19 December 2012)

Supreme Leader decrees (relaxing on a sunday) new goverment policy


----------



## MrBurns (21 December 2012)

Kim Jong-Un Named The Onion's Sexiest Man Alive For 2012 [UPDATE]


http://www.theonion.com/articles/kim-jongun-named-the-onions-sexiest-man-alive-for,30379/


----------



## MrBurns (21 December 2012)

He had her in a headlock until he saw the camera...........


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (21 December 2012)

> Fat Asian Boy Casts for Riverdance After Success in Pirates of Penzance




gg


----------



## Some Dude (22 December 2012)

> Yeah, we know we screwed up with the NBN. It simply enabled people to post better resolution pictures with silly captions instead of better informed discussions with data and graphs.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (22 December 2012)

And with one, last almighty push, Tony forced his way in, pushing Julia out and into the arms of a Guinness official. Alas, Julia would not be part of the world record attempt at Porta Loo stuffing that day.........

View attachment 50086


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 December 2012)

> Kim Jong Un, The Supreme Leader, Great Respected Marshall of All North Korea
> Chooses an Entree
> Before eating Four Starving North Korean Children




gg


----------



## Julia (25 December 2012)

I'm sure ASF members can come up with some suitable captions to reflect the lack of interest Lucy has in looking "Christmasey".


----------



## burglar (25 December 2012)

"Ho Hum."


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 December 2012)

Julia said:


> I'm sure ASF members can come up with some suitable captions to reflect the lack of interest Lucy has in looking "Christmasey".











> If I have to pull a sled, I'll call Kids Helpline




gg

What a beautiful "pup".

gg


----------



## Calliope (25 December 2012)

Julia said:


> I'm sure ASF members can come up with some suitable captions to reflect the lack of interest Lucy has in looking "Christmasey".




She is waiting for the Xmas turkey. 




This one is well and truly stuffed.


----------



## burglar (25 December 2012)




----------



## MrBurns (25 December 2012)

Julia said:


> I'm sure ASF members can come up with some suitable captions to reflect the lack of interest Lucy has in looking "Christmasey".




I only let you get away with this because you feed me all year.


----------



## medicowallet (25 December 2012)

Julia said:


> I'm sure ASF members can come up with some suitable captions to reflect the lack of interest Lucy has in looking "Christmasey".




I really wanted to play those reindeer games.. thanks for dressing me up as rudolph!


----------



## burglar (25 December 2012)

Julia said:


> I'm sure ASF members can come up with some suitable captions to reflect the lack of interest Lucy has in looking "Christmasey".




"I lead a dog's life!"


----------



## cynic (25 December 2012)

"What's this! Another pair of antlers! I'll just have to put them with the socks and antlers I was given last Christmas. Why couldn't Santa have given me that squeaky toy I've been drooling for all year?


----------



## DocK (25 December 2012)

Of course I'm sulking - I put the damn antlers on, now give me that ham bone!


----------



## Julia (25 December 2012)

I love all the captions, folks, thanks.  The photo just caught Lucy at a pensive moment.  In reality she sits quite happily and accepts the antlers being put on, then races about as if they weren't there.
It's just a bit of fun which creates much laughter amongst everyone who sees her when we go for a walk.

Re ham bones etc, believe me, she is not lacking in the yummy foods stakes.


----------



## Logique (26 December 2012)

Happy New Year Julia and Lucy.


----------



## Tink (26 December 2012)

_ -- Ohhh mum, why are you laughing at me?_

She is beautiful, Julia, dont you just love their expressions.


----------



## Julia (26 December 2012)

Logique said:


> Happy New Year Julia and Lucy.



Thank  you, Logique.  And very much the same to you.  I laughed out loud at your caption.  Sadly, although Lucy is smart, Inspector Rex is currently in no danger of losing his role to her.




Tink said:


> _ -- Ohhh mum, why are you laughing at me?_
> 
> She is beautiful, Julia, dont you just love their expressions.



Thanks, Tink.  And she has the loveliest outgoing temperament.  Everyone loves her.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 January 2013)

> Oh ****, I've left my Berocca in the Comcar




gg


----------



## MrBurns (8 January 2013)

> Kim Jong-un 'gives birthday candy' to N Korean kids



Hardly needs a caption, it appears he wants everyone to follow his lead into obesity, amusing for it's complete absurdity.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-01-07/kim-jong-un-gives-birthday-candy-to-n-korean-kids/4455660


----------



## MrBurns (2 February 2013)

Ohhhh I'm so happy.......


----------



## MrBurns (28 February 2013)

I dont think any caption to this will survive censorship


----------



## Julia (28 February 2013)

Who is the other woman?


----------



## burglar (28 February 2013)

Julia said:


> Who is the other woman?




The other woman is our Prim Monster!


----------



## Logique (28 February 2013)

MrBurns said:


> I dont think any caption to this will survive censorship



Burnsie, do you want us all to be Roxon-ed!  Anyway, the PM (quite rightly) sees to the maintenance schedules at The Lodge.


----------



## MrBurns (28 February 2013)

Julia said:


> Who is the other woman?





Ellen DeGeneres world famous TV host and lesbian.

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheEllenShow


----------



## Miss Hale (28 February 2013)

Can't stand Ellen DeGeneres.  I hope the Australian governement is not paying for her to come out like they did with Oprah


----------



## MrBurns (28 February 2013)

Miss Hale said:


> Can't stand Ellen DeGeneres.  I hope the Australian governement is not paying for her to come out like they did with Oprah




+1.


----------



## pixel (28 February 2013)

... OK with me, as long as the happy couple move back to Californicacia.


----------



## Logique (11 March 2013)

With thanks to Miranda Devine (a brilliant writer) for the image: http://blogs.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/mirandadevine/


----------



## Gringotts Bank (11 March 2013)

Miss Hale said:


> Can't stand Ellen DeGeneres.  I hope the Australian governement is not paying for her to come out like they did with Oprah




I don't really have an opinion on her or Oprah, but I do have one on the hoards of lost Melbournians who will gather anywhere the words "public celebration" or "celebrity" is mentioned.  The sign of a progressive society is one where a public figure can visit and not have anyone look twice at them.... and not because they are restraining themselves, but because they honestly could not care less.


----------



## Calliope (11 March 2013)

Logique said:


> With thanks to Miranda Devine (a brilliant writer) for the image: http://blogs.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/mirandadevine/
> View attachment 51276




Jooles Wants to Know If You Would Like To Join Us In a MÃ©nage Ã  Trois?


----------



## Miss Hale (11 March 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> I don't really have an opinion on her or Oprah, but I do have one on the hoards of lost Melbournians who will gather anywhere the words "public celebration" or "celebrity" is mentioned.  The sign of a progressive society is one where a public figure can visit and not have anyone look twice at them.... and not because they are restraining themselves, but because they honestly could not care less.




I have since read that we are not paying for her to come out as with Oprah.  I think there are usually some prizes to be had for at these public gatherings (tickets to the show including airfares etc.) which might be an added inducement for some.  It's always been a bit of a mystery to me too and something I haven't indulged in since I was a teenager and soon lost interest in due to not really getting any buzz form seeing my heroes (don't ask who - too embarrassing!)


----------



## Gringotts Bank (11 March 2013)

Miss Hale said:


> due to not really getting any buzz form seeing my heroes (don't ask who - too embarrassing!)




OMG, you're in love with Long John Daly aren't you?


----------



## Miss Hale (11 March 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> OMG, you're in love with Long John Daly aren't you?




Who? 

Let's just say there was a footballer from the team I follow (probably a grandpa now) and a pop/rock singer who I now loathe   Unfortunately the reality never lives up to the fantasy so better to admire from a distance  Can't see why anyone would get hysterical over Oprah or Ellen though...


----------



## Gringotts Bank (11 March 2013)

Miss Hale said:


> Who?
> 
> Let's just say there was a footballer from the team I follow (probably a grandpa now) and a pop/rock singer who I now loathe   Unfortunately the reality never lives up to the fantasy so better to admire from a distance  Can't see why anyone would get hysterical over Oprah or Ellen though...




ok um....  Crackers Keenan and Daryl Braithewaite.  :

Come on... we're all one big family at ASF!


----------



## Country Lad (11 March 2013)

Back on topic


----------



## Calliope (11 March 2013)

Country Lad said:


> Back on topic




Excellent work Country Lad.


----------



## Miss Hale (11 March 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> ok um....  Crackers Keenan and Daryl Braithewaite.  :
> 
> Come on... we're all one big family at ASF!




Lol, I barack for Hawthorn and still like Dazza so it wasn't them.  Since this is off topic I'll say no more 

I'm no good at captions so back to lurking on this thread for me 

Carry on...


----------



## Logique (16 March 2013)

Country Lad said:


> Back on topic
> 
> View attachment 51279



Country Lad, love your work. There's a real Last Supper feel about that photo, which is not inappropriate if the latest press reports are to be believed.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 April 2013)

Unpopular boy plays chopsticks at the opening of the Pyongyang Flower and Fancy Dress Show.

gg


----------



## pixel (12 April 2013)

... unless, of course, those buttons are made from plastic like our Junior bowling trophies...


----------



## springhill (5 July 2013)

SBY "So then I told Rudd, hand over that cheque boy or I'm going to stick this fist where the sun don't shine!"


----------



## No Trust (12 July 2013)

And Rudd thought, I'd love that... I've given it to Australia from behind for years it's time I got a reach around... 

All talk and the boats just keep on coming... Kevin Rudd the people smugglers best friend...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 August 2013)

Recently released from an Asylum, Captain of Crashed Asiana Airline Plane announces pick of Cabin Crew for next Flight in to San Francisco Airport.

gg


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (9 August 2013)

Smile Kid: Here's what I think of you Kevin. *Pffft*

Girls on the right: "Do you smell that?"


----------



## burglar (9 August 2013)

Sir Osisofliver said:


> View attachment 53750
> 
> 
> ...




Kevin: "And here's what I think of you, Smile Kid." *Pop*


----------



## pixel (10 August 2013)

Sir Osisofliver said:


> View attachment 53750




Smile Kid: "*Oh NO!* I'll never live it down, now it's on the Internet: The shame and ignominy of being photographed with *THAT* guy!"


----------



## Calliope (10 August 2013)

*LADY GAGA'S LOVER*


----------



## sydboy007 (14 August 2013)

Poor Tony....not even the suppository of all wisdom


----------



## sptrawler (14 August 2013)

sydboy007 said:


> Poor Tony....not even the suppository of all wisdom




I think you win Syd, even if I could find as nasty a picture to depict Rudd, I don't think I could bring myself to post it. 
I just don't have it in me, to be that bitter and twisted about someone I don't know.
It must be an age thing.

I suppose your signature says it all, at least your honest


----------



## sydboy007 (15 August 2013)

sptrawler said:


> I think you win Syd, even if I could find as nasty a picture to depict Rudd, I don't think I could bring myself to post it.
> I just don't have it in me, to be that bitter and twisted about someone I don't know.
> It must be an age thing.
> 
> I suppose your signature says it all, at least your honest




Yet Calliopes linking of Gillard to Nazis was deemed appropriate??  Good to know where the appropriateness line is drawn for the ASF right.

Not sure why age has to be relevant, though you do seem to use it to explain / blame many things on.


----------



## sptrawler (15 August 2013)

sydboy007 said:


> Yet Calliopes linking of Gillard to Nazis was deemed appropriate??  Good to know where the appropriateness line is drawn for the ASF right.
> 
> Not sure why age has to be relevant, though you do seem to use it to explain / blame many things on.




Yes even Gillard did, when she told the 30 year old reporter, she would know a lot more when she is 50.


----------



## Purple XS2 (15 August 2013)

sptrawler said:


> Yes even Gillard did, when she told the 30 year old reporter, she would know a lot more when she is 50.




Proof perfecto that Gillard was a prize dill: I'm over 50, and now I'm a hell of a lot more dumb and ignorant than when I was 30.


----------



## sptrawler (15 August 2013)

Purple XS2 said:


> Proof perfecto that Gillard was a prize dill: I'm over 50, and now I'm a hell of a lot more dumb and ignorant than when I was 30.




Well if you still have the XS2, you need your head read.lol

Then again I sold My XS2 in 1976 and now I have a 1955 BMW 25/3, so you could well be right.


----------



## Julia (26 August 2013)

Anyone up for a caption here?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (26 August 2013)

Julia said:


> Anyone up for a caption here?




Sit Ubu, sit! ...Good Dog. (Woof!)


----------



## MrBurns (27 August 2013)

Julia said:


> Anyone up for a caption here?




He only bites if you move........or breathe


----------



## pixel (27 August 2013)

MrBurns said:


> He only bites if you move........or breathe




If you had inside information, you'd know it's a she-dog, Mr B 

Maybe try this:
"I may look 'armless, but don't try anything stupid, or you find I can be a real bitch!"


----------



## Julia (27 August 2013)

Thanks for making me laugh.

She's actually a joy filled creature, ready to be friends with everyone and their dogs.
Even if a dog has a go at her, she remains untroubled.  Great temperament.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 October 2013)

The Supreme Leader Kim Jong Un beats a Horse in a Farting Competition by directing his emissions down his right leg.







gg


----------



## trainspotter (24 October 2013)

And the horse is right.


----------



## sydboy007 (27 October 2013)

I dare you


----------



## sydboy007 (27 October 2013)

beam me up ....


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 October 2013)

Do you come here often?










gg


----------



## sydboy007 (27 October 2013)

Julia said:


> Anyone up for a caption here?




go FETCH IT yourself


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 October 2013)

A picture of a door hinge with a loon in front who seems incapable of shaving.







gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 December 2013)

Kim Jong Un, his wife Ri Sol-Ju, and a cast of low-life, low IQ flunkies, audition for Riverdance.

gg


----------



## trainspotter (19 December 2013)

First person to step over that line will be shot !


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 December 2013)

Lazy drunk bastard loses at Texas Holdem.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 December 2013)

And then at New Year, they turned on the Monster and arranged to cook him to feed the Oppressed Population.


----------



## sydboy007 (8 March 2014)

dang, they beat me to it


----------



## sydboy007 (24 April 2014)

Highway to the Danger Zone
I'm gonna take you
Right into the Danger Zone
Highway to the Danger Zone
Right into the Danger Zone


----------



## sydboy007 (6 May 2014)

brings a whole new meaning to "offensive"


----------



## sptrawler (6 May 2014)

sydboy007 said:


> brings a whole new meaning to "offensive"




The top caption probably enough generation to run a State, confined to one small area.

The lower caption probably enough to run a small factory, if the wind is blowing, taking up much more area.

Can't see your point, if your talking about the emission from the cooling towers, well that's steam completely harmless.
It condenses and disappears in seconds, just like out of your kettle, but there is nothing like visual impact, to support sensationalism and misrepresentation.lol


----------



## sydboy007 (6 May 2014)

sptrawler said:


> The top caption probably enough generation to run a State, confined to one small area.
> 
> The lower caption probably enough to run a small factory, if the wind is blowing, taking up much more area.
> 
> ...




If I had a choice, I'd live next to a wind farm over a coal fired power station any day.

Just in case you didn't hear Ponzi Joes hyperventilation to Alan Jones

“Can I be a little indulgent? I drive to Canberra to go to Parliament ... and I must say I find those wind turbines around Lake George to be utterly offensive,” Mr Hockey said. “I think they’re a blight on the landscape.”


----------



## Julia (6 May 2014)

sptrawler said:


> The top caption probably enough generation to run a State, confined to one small area.
> 
> The lower caption probably enough to run a small factory, if the wind is blowing, taking up much more area.
> 
> ...



+1.   The gross misrepresentation of the steam has been presented over and over again, largely by the ABC, as evidence of nasty pollution.
Syd, you are usually not captive to such silly stuff.


----------



## basilio (7 May 2014)

Julia said:


> +1.   The gross misrepresentation of the steam has been presented over and over again, largely by the ABC, as evidence of nasty pollution.
> Syd, you are usually not captive to such silly stuff.




True Julia - don't worry about the steam folks.  Just water.
On the other hand...... you might be concerned about the actual smoke pollution from coal fired power stations - not to mention the mercury, SO2, CO2, Nitrous Oxide and so on



> Nitrogen oxides (NOx): NOx pollution causes ground level ozone, or smog, which can burn lung tissue, exacerbate asthma, and make people more susceptible to chronic respiratory diseases. A typical uncontrolled coal plant emits 10,300 tons of NOx per year. A typical coal plant with emissions controls, including selective catalytic reduction technology, emits 3,300 tons of NOx per year.
> 
> Particulate matter: Particulate matter (also referred to as soot or fly ash) can cause chronic bronchitis, aggravated asthma, and premature death, as well as haze obstructing visibility. A typical uncontrolled plan emits 500 tons of small airborne particles each year. Baghouses installed inside coal plant smokestacks can capture as much as 99 percent of the particulates.
> 
> Mercury: Coal plants are responsible for more than half of the U.S. human-caused emissions of mercury, a toxic heavy metal that causes brain damage and heart problems. Just 1/70th of a teaspoon of mercury deposited on a 25-acre lake can make the fish unsafe to eat. A typical uncontrolled coal plants emits approximately 170 pounds of mercury each year. Activated carbon injection technology can reduce mercury emissions by up to 90 percent when combined with baghouses. ACI technology is currently found on just 8 percent of the U.S. coal fleet.




http://www.ucsusa.org/clean_energy/coalvswind/c02c.html


----------



## sptrawler (7 May 2014)

basilio said:


> True Julia - don't worry about the steam folks.  Just water.
> On the other hand...... you might be concerned about the actual smoke pollution from coal fired power stations - not to mention the mercury, SO2, CO2, Nitrous Oxide and so on
> http://www.ucsusa.org/clean_energy/coalvswind/c02c.html




Nothing like changing the subject to your pet agenda. By the way how are you going getting the Latrobe valley shut down?


----------



## basilio (7 May 2014)

sptrawler said:


> Nothing like changing the subject to your pet agenda. By the way how are you going getting the Latrobe valley shut down?




Wasn't quite doing that SP.  Did you notice  I didn't mention a single word about the amount of CO2 coal fired stations produce ? Oops...

But I did think it was fair to point out that coal fired energy produces an absolute *hitload of pollution in it's own right. On those grounds alone clean alternatives should be carefully considered or at least ensuring that major pollutants are not allowed to escape from these  sources 

From your posts you didn't seem to think these were significant?  Is that a fair comment ?


----------



## sptrawler (7 May 2014)

basilio said:


> Wasn't quite doing that SP.  Did you notice  I didn't mention a single word about the amount of CO2 coal fired stations produce ? Oops...
> 
> But I did think it was fair to point out that coal fired energy produces an absolute *hitload of pollution in it's own right. On those grounds alone clean alternatives should be carefully considered or at least ensuring that major pollutants are not allowed to escape from these  sources
> 
> From your posts you didn't seem to think these were significant?  Is that a fair comment ?




Absolutely, however it doesn't diminish the fact, the 'green' lobby use misleading photos of cooling towers for visual impact.
If they used photos of the discharge of chimney stacks, fitted with electrostatic precipitators, the audience would be less impressed by the rhetoric.
So in reality your group is guilty of deception, which in reality reduces your credibility.IMO

Also for the record, I don't give a rats whether we ship the coal overseas and pay through the nose for electricity, or burn it here.
It may sound all nice, warm and fuzzy to say we are saving the planet, in reality we are being stupid, unless there is a global solution we are just whipping ourselves.
Probaly should be on another thread, but I'm not really interested in pointless threads.


----------



## Calliope (7 May 2014)

basilio said:


> But I did think it was fair to point out that coal fired energy produces an absolute *hitload of pollution in it's own right.




And you produce an "absolute *hitload" of warmist propaganda on threads where it is :topic


----------



## sydboy007 (8 May 2014)

Julia said:


> +1.   The gross misrepresentation of the steam has been presented over and over again, largely by the ABC, as evidence of nasty pollution.
> Syd, you are usually not captive to such silly stuff.




Somehow i don't think it's possible to get a photo of a major power station not in operation, so yes the cooling towers will have some steam.

The point I was trying to make is that if a few wind turbines are offensive, then what does that say about the rest of our energy infrastructure.  The fact that it's safer to have renewable energy production closer to the end users should be something we embrace rather than criticise along the lines of visual pollution.

I'll stand by my comments that I'd much prefer to live next to a wind farm than a coal fired powered station.  I find watching wind mills quite relaxing.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 July 2014)

Kim Jong Un does the Hokey Pokey with 53 of his murderous lovers.


----------



## skc (8 July 2014)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Kim Jong Un does the Hokey Pokey with 53 of his murderous lovers.




Two guys on the far left were executed shortly after the photo was taken for not walking in sync with Kim.


----------



## Calliope (18 December 2014)

*WHAT THE HELL???*


----------



## trainspotter (18 December 2014)

Calliope said:


> View attachment 60801



*A DISMOUNT IN THE MOUNTING YARD*


----------



## Calliope (20 December 2014)

*IT'S ME DADDY - ONE OF YOUR CALL GIRL SESSIONS WAS A ****-UP*


----------



## piggybank (2 January 2015)

Stairway to Heaven - I think not - Stairway to Nowhere maybe...


----------



## CanOz (17 April 2017)

I post this on FB when I just couldn't resist....


----------



## Tisme (18 April 2017)




----------



## Gringotts Bank (17 August 2017)

"Actually this isn't such a bad idea.  I can sleep though question time".


----------



## SirRumpole (17 August 2017)

Gringotts Bank said:


> "Actually this isn't such a bad idea.  I can sleep though question time".
> 
> View attachment 72281




I look so great in a black body stocking.


----------

